# Turks and Caicos Bonefish Guide Recommendations



## Bertrand (Jan 18, 2014)

I am heading to Turks and Caicos in June and want to sneak away for 1-2 days of bonefishing while I am there. Any recommendations for guides would be much appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Palmetto3584 (Jun 21, 2012)

I fished with Darin Bain a couple of times and have enjoyed my trips. He put me on fish both times.






Turks and Caicos Islands Bonefishing charters on Providenciales


Turks and Caicos Islands bonefishing charters on Providenciales. Fly fishing and bonefishing in the Turks and Caicos Islands with D.B Tours. Turks and Caicos bonefishing guide Darin Bain will guide you to the best bonefishing mud in the Caicos banks. Bonefishing clients include Jimmy Buffet.



turksandcaicosbonefishing.com


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Not knocking the guides there, but his rate for a full date is $1,200. I love bonefishing, but not where I would pay $1,200 for a single day. That is 3 days in Mexico or Belize if you know where to look.

You can DIY in T&C. Search around - lots of good info out there.


----------



## Tankerfly (Jan 22, 2021)

If you're going to South Caicos, I posted a lengthy report this summer.


----------



## WhiskeyLoops (Aug 22, 2021)

I just got from Turks, posted some feedback below, DM me if you have any questions.









where to buy Bonefish flies


Got back from 2 days of fishing in Turks. That place is next level. This was my first Bones trip and my 3rd salt trip, so this is all very new to me. Overall it was a great learning experience. There is NO fly shop on the islands, so bring whatever you need. Fished Two Full Days, Didnt see...




www.microskiff.com


----------



## CoolRunnings (Oct 18, 2012)

coconutgroves said:


> Not knocking the guides there, but his rate for a full date is $1,200. I love bonefishing, but not where I would pay $1,200 for a single day. That is 3 days in Mexico or Belize if you know where to look.
> 
> You can DIY in T&C. Search around - lots of good info out there.


Turks is expensive. I fished with Capt. Will Vallely/Bonefish Unlimited when I went. Bones were plentiful and it was a beautiful day. Even with the high cost associated I am glad I did it. Truly an incredibly fishery and the scenery was a bonus. 

*** You can DIY but it does take extra planning and effort. You can only fish a few places on Providenciales due to the government protected reefs sourrouding the island. The DIY areas worth while are on the other Caicos islands and require ferry to get there. They have a kayak rental on the next island over which comes highly recommended and will help cover more area.


----------



## WhiskeyLoops (Aug 22, 2021)

True story, the rates in Turks are nuts. 
Agreed- im heading to Mexico for 3 days including hotel and food + guides for similar pricing. 

My second day I used Darrel via GreatBoneFishing $700 / day, which is more comparable to a full day in the US. Would recommend, he's in the bottle creek area. 

I did DIY for 5 hours one day which was tough, spooking the fish wading, tougher visibility since your lower in the water, etc. I would have loved to have had a kayak or sup. I imagine the seasoned DIYer would have had much better success but after a full day of endless walking around I was happy to get on a skiff and rip the next day. Rod's DIY bonefishing book has a great chapter on Turks with lots of locations.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

$700 is much better. $1,200 is offshore boat money and that is usually due to the cost of the gas and distance of the run.

I've done DIY in T&C. Provo is more difficult to fish than the other islands, but the other islands are also less accessible and there are less resources there as well. To give perspective on population by island:

Provo has around 30k
North has 2k
Middle has 500
South has 2k

I was on Middle and never saw anyone else all day across the entire island. I am really glad my POS rental didn't break down or I'd probably still be there! I DIY'd some spots and never saw a boat or another angler.


----------



## Tno_one (9 mo ago)

Tankerfly said:


> If you're going to South Caicos, I posted a lengthy report this summer.


Where can one find your report?


----------



## Tankerfly (Jan 22, 2021)

Tno_one said:


> Where can one find your report?











South Caicos Report


TL;DR: Successful mostly DIY trip to South Caicos. A reasonably competent angler can have DIY success. Beautiful place to be! I posted here a while back about tips for an upcoming trip to South Caicos. While there wasn't a lot of new info, I had a successful trip with my wife. I’ll separate...




www.microskiff.com


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Bertrand said:


> I am heading to Turks and Caicos in June and want to sneak away for 1-2 days of bonefishing while I am there. Any recommendations for guides would be much appreciated!
> 
> Thanks


Bill O’Reilly? 😂


----------



## Tno_one (9 mo ago)

Tankerfly said:


> South Caicos Report
> 
> 
> TL;DR: Successful mostly DIY trip to South Caicos. A reasonably competent angler can have DIY success. Beautiful place to be! I posted here a while back about tips for an upcoming trip to South Caicos. While there wasn't a lot of new info, I had a successful trip with my wife. I’ll separate...
> ...


I am currently a student in South Caicos with the School for Field Studies. At the moment, we are conducting research on the bonefish industry here in the TCI. I would love to hear more about your experience here if you are willing to do an interview.


----------



## Bertrand (Jan 18, 2014)

Booked in March for this week with Great Bonefishing and to fish with Darrell and just got an email tonight the day before that sorry they have to cancel as they have to go take a class for their captains license requirements. Not that my family trip was based solely on bone-fishing but was looking forward to getting out on the water. I get island life but this is just total BS Fuckery from these guys. Stay far away from Kevin and this hack operation.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Captain Ron


----------



## WhiskeyLoops (Aug 22, 2021)

That sucks, I’m really surprised there isn’t a fly shop and legit fishing operation down there. The fishing is amazing, not much pressure, there are more species than bones and most people that visit there have $


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

WhiskeyLoops said:


> That sucks, I’m really surprised there isn’t a fly shop and legit fishing operation down there. The fishing is amazing, not much pressure, there are more species than bones and most people that visit there have $


I’m sure a fleet of guides and a nice fly shop would change the lack of pressure considerably. The internet alone has turned quite a few remote dream spots into well known and overfished areas.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Captain Ron


Oh Noo you di ent! 😁


----------



## WhiskeyLoops (Aug 22, 2021)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> I’m sure a fleet of guides and a nice fly shop would change the lack of pressure considerably. The internet alone has turned quite a few remote dream spots into well known and overfished areas.


thats a great point, should appreciate that TC is so accessible and underpressured. 👍


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

WhiskeyLoops said:


> thats a great point, should appreciate that TC is so accessible and underpressured. 👍


I don't mean to sound like a fuddy dud but its crazy how so many old dyi places ( which i've always loved to do even if I didn't catch much) are getting more popular and more pressure . And there is one small fly shop in San Pedro Belize and lots of guides. It still seems pretty relaxed.....maybe I'm just becoming a grumpy old man..


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> I don't mean to sound like a fuddy dud but its crazy how so many old dyi places ( which i've always loved to do even if I didn't catch much) are getting more popular and more pressure . And there is one small fly shop in San Pedro Belize and lots of guides. It still seems pretty relaxed.....maybe I'm just becoming a grumpy old man..


Plus El Pescador lodge is just a short golf cart ride away!☹


----------



## WhiskeyLoops (Aug 22, 2021)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> I don't mean to sound like a fuddy dud but its crazy how so many old dyi places ( which i've always loved to do even if I didn't catch much) are getting more popular and more pressure . And there is one small fly shop in San Pedro Belize and lots of guides. It still seems pretty relaxed.....maybe I'm just becoming a grumpy old man..


it’s all good, the more I listen to podcasts and learn about the history of fly fishing the more I’m aware of the conservation efforts being made and the balance of tourism and its impact on the fish and the experience.


----------

